# How is the new digitrax sound decoder?



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

I am thinking of installing for steam articulators using new digitrax sound deocder

How is it sound wise and motor control wise? Looking at 16 bit one


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

The motor control seems very good to me. Most of the sounds are very good. My only issue is with the whistle and chuff volume but I still haven't gotten around to cutting a hole to let the sound out. I'll be able to give a better review when that's done.


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks Hutch, the thing I like is their no worries policy...even if my old Rivarossi burns out my decoder, they will replace it for me.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

musicwerks said:


> Thanks Hutch, the thing I like is their no worries policy...even if my old Rivarossi burns out my decoder, they will replace it for me.


I just sent mine back for repair, it's a good thing they have a no worries policy. It worked well in the first train I installed it in but when I took it out and installed it in a different one. It worked fine on my test track but for some unknown reason, it wouldn't work on my layout??? Same system. It worked in my other engine on my layout so I'm really confused as to what happened. 

After multiple resets on my test track trying to get it to work again, I made one last change that was the end of it. Using JMRI, I turned on the speed table. After that, I couldn't communicate to reset it. Done Kaput! I hope it works out in the end when it comes back but after this, no more Digitrax for me.  I haven't had any problems like this with any other decoder. I did have similar problems with the 164 sound decoders but I was hoping they would have resolved this in the new model.


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

I had tested the new sound decoder. The factory sound is so so. The motor control is really bad IMO


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

When I had it installed in a different engine, I thought the motor control was very good. Maybe yours needs a little tweaking or a different motor.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I have not had bad things or bad sound out of the Tsunami's I have installed. NIMT installs on my other locomotives are far superior to mine. Either way, no issues with the Tsunami's


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I think we were talking about the Digitraxx SDXH166D decoder. Tsunami's are pretty good but don't compare to Paragon2. At least the one I have. On that one I have to turn it way down to get the same level as a Tsunami.


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Hutch, 

Now I run the same Digitrax SDXH166D on a newer Bachmann diesel.

It runs pretty okay, better than old Rivarossi (it was remotored and I had a hard time trying to DCC the vintage with a Faulhaber motor etc etc...lots of pain, $$$ and time spent but not giving the desired results...the Faulhaber I buy can buy me a new DCC ready Big Boy!) 

IMO, the Digitrax SDXH166D diesel sounds are better than steam sounds.

So I guess I will use the decoder for diesel and not steam.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I agree with the diesel vs steam sounds completely. Since I run mostly steam, I probably won't be purchasing any more of these. Of course it could be that it needs a better speaker than what it comes with. That narrow speaker is much smaller than it needs to be for a steam engine. Maybe I'll pick up a bigger one or maybe 2 would help.


----------

